# Couple of long overdue things done today



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

- We will hopefully no longer be bombard by a certain chinese trader!
- Avatars are now capped to a sensible height.
- The ban database on spam is growing by the hour, and I shall continue to add it to on an ongoing basis. Hopefully it has already been dramatically improved but if you spot any, please do PM me and I'll remove it (if it's during the day it may not be immedaite), and ensure the IPs and domains of the spammer are blocked so they can't do it again.

When we move to the new site there will be a *lot* more control over what we can do with the forum, but in the mean time if there are any other little things that need sorting that you can think of, let me know.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Long time coming but great news kev 

Out of curiosity Kev will you be able to edit what sections you can see in the new version, a bit like AV Forums site?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

What he said - well the first part at least :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Out of curiosity Kev will you be able to edit what sections you can see in the new version, a bit like AV Forums site?


What do you mean mate? I use AV, but I'm not sure which bit you are referring to. Do you mean a user can custom what forums they can view upon login?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity Kev will you be able to edit what sections you can see in the new version, a bit like AV Forums site?
> ...


Yes but thinking about it AV has forums within forum and alot of them


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Yes but thinking about it AV has forums within forum and alot of them


I understand now. You won't be able to select specific forums to view as such.... however, I suspect there is a reason for your question and I hope this will answer it... If we take away the premium site sponsors then there aren't that many forums cluttering up the front page, so what we plan to do is utilise the new boards capabilities of putting forums inside forums by turning all the current Premium sponsors forums into subforums and then placing them all inside one premium sponsors forum. This will cut down on the needless boards on the front page.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its taken a while but I glad the forum is getting somewhere near where it needs to be.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to who ever changed the "Other Marques" title.

Patience was rewarded :wink:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I've obviously not been on the forum for as long as many of you veterans, but I've enjoyed my time here and have learned lots.

I'm glad that firm hands appear to be on the tiller now, and look forward to many more 'wasted hours' here. (my wife's description!)

Thanks for your renewed efforts.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Thanks to who ever changed the "Other Marques" title.
> 
> Patience was rewarded :wink:


It had to be done! It's also bugged me for ages, so when I got the Admin role I had to change it ASAP!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to who ever changed the "Other Marques" title.
> ...


----------

